# Steering



## smackdaddy53 (Oct 29, 2013)

What steering system do you guys use on your outboard jet boats? I am looking at Teleflex kits but not real sure which one is best for a 60/45 jet on a 1652 jet tunnel with center console. Help a brother out please!


----------



## rockdamage (Oct 30, 2013)

T flex no feed back I can order you one....save you a dollar or two


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Oct 30, 2013)

That was the one I was looking at, let me get a little further along in the build and I will hit you up. I just got the pods/tunnel welded up today, flipped the hull and going for the top next days off. Thanks


----------

